# Scott CR1 SL 11.99 lbs (heavy version)



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

I also posted this in the BIKES forum, but being a sub-12lb everyday bike, I figured it was worthy here as well.

I can't remember what the lowest weight I had on this bike was, but I thought this was pretty impressive. I think it was around 11.65 lbs. This version is 11.99 - .025 for the strap it's hanging from for an 11.965 lb weight, including the garmin 500 and speed/cadence sensor.

The difference between this version and the old version is this is setup involves a shimano 7900 11-27 cassette and edge 1.45 wheels (extralite hubs) instead of the stronglight 11-25 cassette and reynolds cirro sv wheels I had on for a light setup-- what you see here is the "everyday" setup I use. The cassette and wheel weight difference accounts for somewhere around 70-100g more weight. There have been some other changes-- mini i-links, edge 2.0 fork replaced by a 1.0 fork, 1 cm shorter extralite stem, fsa headset replaced by kcnc morion. I'll be cutting down the fork a bit more so that will drop a spacer or two and some steerer tube for a bit more weight savings (evolution of my position on the bike).

I'm in my 4th year of riding this frame-- still love it.

Current build:

Frame: 2006 scott cr1 sl
Fork: edge 1.0
headset: kcnc morion (extralite ultrastar expander)
wheelset: edge 1.45 w/ extralite hubs, challenge criterium tires, m2racer (non-qr) skewers
crankset: lightning 170mm compact w/ 50t stronglight ct2, 34t extralite octaramp, extralite chainring bolts
pedals: time iclic titan
chain: kmc x10sl
cassette: dura ace 7900 11-27 (should probably switch to 11-25)
cables/housing: brake- i-links w/ power cordz, gears- mini i-links
brakes: kcnc cb1 w/ swissstop yellow pads
seatpost: xx-light sp31 w/ lotz seatpost clamp
saddle: MLD 130mm
front derailleur: campy chorus (tuned)
rear derailleur: sram red (tuned)
stem: extralite ul3 90mm
handlebars: schmolke tlo white carbon (thanks madcow)
shifters: sram red w/ btp clamps EDIT: I forgot I have 3 sets of btp carbon hoods- that should account for 20-30g of weight savings (I think the hudz weigh about 60g, so could be even more savings).
bottle cages: emporelli dolomiti (love these)


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Very nice. Even your scale is smiling.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Aren't you legally required to put a string and a weight on there so the bike does not float up and get tangled into powerlines? 

I think my crankset weighs more than your bike!!! (but my knees love my triple)


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Cool! I had a CR1 built to 14.5 and it felt great! I can't imagine what 12 feels like. Nice build!


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

:thumbsup: Need to ditch those heavy cages!


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

Juanmoretime said:


> :thumbsup: Need to ditch those heavy cages!


nice-- I went with style over weight on that (for an extra 5g each, I can live with it.


----------



## c_kyle (May 28, 2010)

Nice. How do you like the iLink/mini-iLink cables? They're very popular in the mtb ww world, but I was curious about their popularity in the road world. Do you have the iLinks going all the way to the shift/brake levers, or do they stop at the handlebar tape?


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

c_kyle said:


> Nice. How do you like the iLink/mini-iLink cables? They're very popular in the mtb ww world, but I was curious about their popularity in the road world. Do you have the iLinks going all the way to the shift/brake levers, or do they stop at the handlebar tape?


I like them- they work just fine- less of a PITA than the Nokons were. Mine run under the bar tape to the shifters.


----------



## c_kyle (May 28, 2010)

Good to hear the iLinks are working well. How do you like the KCNC brakes with the SRAM levers? How's modulation and stopping power?


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

c_kyle said:


> Good to hear the iLinks are working well. How do you like the KCNC brakes with the SRAM levers? How's modulation and stopping power?



I've had no issues. I posted on weightweenies about how I was descending around 45mph and a car pulled out in front of me doing about 20-- I hit the brakes- low and behold, I was able to stop, no issues. I weight about 150-155lbs, and the kcnc's work just fine for me.


----------



## rroadie (Jan 6, 2010)

Nice rig, I had my CR1 at 13.5. Now riding a LOOK 585 at 12.6, what handlebar tape are you using?


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

rroadie said:


> Nice rig, I had my CR1 at 13.5. Now riding a LOOK 585 at 12.6, what handlebar tape are you using?



I'm using deda.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Wow....very impressive. :thumbsup:


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Make sure your scale is accurate. I had one of those scales at work. Found out my bike wasn't as light as I thought it was. It was over 1/2 off when compared to the Park Tool scale.


But nontheless, nice bike.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

frdfandc said:


> Make sure your scale is accurate. I had one of those scales at work. Found out my bike wasn't as light as I thought it was. It was over 1/2 off when compared to the Park Tool scale.
> 
> 
> But nontheless, nice bike.



yeah, cross checked it with a friend's scale and compared some lighter stuff with my gram scale. If anything, this weight is higher than it should be, but not by much.


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

Sweet looking bike, no get out and ride the damm thing.:thumbsup: 

cheer's

Ralph


----------

